# Expensive Ties that don't live up to their reputation



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone ever bought an expensive tie (+~125 CAD) from a traditional tie maker and found that it really didn't live up to all the hype?

Most of my business suits get paired with a classic 3.25" Brooks Brothers tie purchased at a deep discount but recently I splurged and bought an E.G. Cappelli tie...it was made out of a very thin and beautiful silk but with an excessively thick interlining. This resulted in a very stiff tie (which is okay) but it actually made it impossible to dimple...something I've never experienced. Also because the silk was so thin it would often "pucker" around where the knot is...also, the stitching at the back was very crude and the keeper came loose. 

Has anyone else experienced a situation where you scratch your head and wonder why something is the price it is? 

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not sure how this is Trad related, but I'll give my two cents. 

The answer is no. Granted I've never spent that much on a tie, I've certainly purchased ties that retail for more though on sale. I'm not sure why you bought a tie with such thin fabric, but I'm sure you had your reasons. 

My wife has purchased Hermes ties for me in the past as gifts. I realize there are mixed feeling here on Hermes. They may be over-priced, but I do like them very, very much. The colors are unique, they knot very nicely and drape very well.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> Not sure how this is Trad related, but I'll give my two cents.
> 
> The answer is no. Granted I've never spent that much on a tie, I've certainly purchased ties that retail for more though on sale. I'm not sure why you bought a tie with such thin fabric, but I'm sure you had your reasons.
> 
> My wife has purchased Hermes ties for me in the past as gifts. I realize there are mixed feeling here on Hermes. They may be over-priced, but I do like them very, very much. The colors are unique, they knot very nicely and drape very well.


Bought online. Not much variety here in Toronto. Sorry, I'm new to the forum. I thought ties were traditional style. I'll read the forum rules.

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

You're not breaking any rules. You should read what Trad means. 

The inquiry is certainly valid, but it may get more eyeballs in the fashion forum. 

I can't believe a city like Toronto has such a paucity of menswear stores. Harry Rosen has 3 stores in Toronto (according to their website).


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> You're not breaking any rules. You should read what Trad means.
> 
> The inquiry is certainly valid, but it may get more eyeballs in the fashion forum.
> 
> I can't believe a city like Toronto has such a paucity of menswear stores. Harry Rosen has 3 stores in Toronto (according to their website).


Harry Rosen sells at a massive mark up and more of the "fashion" brands like Zegna, Canali, Burberry etc. I've got some other nice high end ties like Viola Milano and Bigi...can't fit that at Harry Rosen!

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Ties that aren't worth the expense... Hermès and Charvet.... Period. Both are exceedingly beautiful. However, if you look at them wrong, they become flawed. Charvet will develop spontaneous runs and the Hermès will start to curl.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems people either love 'em or hate 'em, but I have to say, my Hermes ties tie the best knots of any ties I've ever owned.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLMike said:


> It seems people either love 'em or hate 'em, but I have to say, my Hermes ties tie the best knots of any ties I've ever owned.


^this- mine dimples beautifully, though the best knot I've ever gotten is out of my Canali.

most disappointing is probably my Zegna. Beautiful tie, but takes waaaay too much work to get a good knot out of.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

wooltie said:


> Bought online. Not much variety here in Toronto. Sorry, I'm new to the forum. I thought ties were traditional style. I'll read the forum rules.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


If it was Leatherfoot that you bought from, I would suggest being very careful shopping with them.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Was your E.G. Cappelli tie from his outlet? Those are often made to spec for resellers. He's very highly regarded at SF and if you email him before you order and tell him how you want the tie to look, feel, knot, and dimple, he can make it to do those things.

As far as overpriced, I feel most of the ties that sell for over $125 USD are overpriced. I have 2 Kiton and 2 Isaia ties from Sak's Off 5th that retail for well over $220USD and while they are very nice, I would never pay that much for them. I payed $21 for 2 of them and $39.99 for the other 2 and would have payed up to $80 for them but no more. I can get a custom tie from Sam Hober for under $100USD all day long and they are also highly regarded at SF for quality construction and handling.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

In terms of expensive neckwear that's well worth the expense, Turnbull and Asset are tied with Southern Proper for the most beautiful bows I own. Southern Proper has the edge in print quality (and subject matter for this Georgia boy), but T&A bows tie a nice, compact knot with a wonderfully broad and rumpley bow.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I, too, find that my Hermès tie makes the most beautiful knots, every time.

I love the variety of repp ties Ben Silver offers, and I own a couple, but I find the quality of the ties to be not commensurate with the cost. They're just _okay_, but at those prices they ought to be great.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

Dmontez said:


> If it was Leatherfoot that you bought from, I would suggest being very careful shopping with them.


Do you care to elaborate? If not, would you be open to doing so via a private message? Cheers

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

winghus said:


> Was your E.G. Cappelli tie from his outlet? Those are often made to spec for resellers. He's very highly regarded at SF and if you email him before you order and tell him how you want the tie to look, feel, knot, and dimple, he can make it to do those things.
> 
> As far as overpriced, I feel most of the ties that sell for over $125 USD are overpriced. I have 2 Kiton and 2 Isaia ties from Sak's Off 5th that retail for well over $220USD and while they are very nice, I would never pay that much for them. I payed $21 for 2 of them and $39.99 for the other 2 and would have payed up to $80 for them but no more. I can get a custom tie from Sam Hober for under $100USD all day long and they are also highly regarded at SF for quality construction and handling.


Not outlet. Material is very high end but the stitching has always been..."rustic" to put it very kindly.

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

wooltie said:


> Bought online. Not much variety here in Toronto. Sorry, I'm new to the forum. I thought ties were traditional style. I'll read the forum rules.


You have a great resource at H. Halpern. There service is great and they offer some very nice ties. I have purchased from them in the past and look forward to doing so again.

https://www.hhalpernesq.com/collections/neckwear


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

wooltie said:


> Do you care to elaborate? If not, would you be open to doing so via a private message? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


 I've documented it pretty well. The owner of the store had a trunk show for a supplier, then used the deposit money to expand the store and never paid the supplier. It took me 10 months to get my deposit back. I spoke to the store manager a couple of months back, and he told me he hasn't been able to get the owner to call him back, and hasn't seen him in a while.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

I'll create a new thread about that store in the Fashion forum - I don't want to side-track this discussion.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

chosenhandle said:


> You have a great resource at H. Halpern. There service is great and they offer some very nice ties. I have purchased from them in the past and look forward to doing so again.
> 
> https://www.hhalpernesq.com/collections/neckwear


I work 3 blocks away from this store and have never noticed it. I just took a look at their website and they have by far some of the ugliest looking ties I have seen in my entire life.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When it comes to ties, much of what we might consider value is in the eye of the beholder. The vast majority of the ties in my closet are BB branded, with several more expensive branded ties thrown in for good measure and added to that mix are (I think three) very expensive ties. Frankly I'm not sure any of them were worth the purchase price, but I have greatly enjoyed each and every one and admittedly have been perhaps slightly more careful when wearing the more expensive ones...that's human nature, I hope! LOL.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> When it comes to ties, much of what we might consider value is in the eye of the beholder. The vast majority of the ties in my closet are BB branded, with several more expensive branded ties thrown in for good measure and added to that mix are (I think three) very expensive ties. Frankly I'm not sure any of them were worth the purchase price, but I have greatly enjoyed each and every one and admittedly have been perhaps slightly more careful when wearing the more expensive ones...that's human nature, I hope! LOL.


True. I find Brooks to usually have good patterns (suitable for a corporate job) but they are definitely overpriced in Canada (110 plus tax each with the second half off...crazy). I wouldn't say they are better than ties that cost 20-30 dollars each. I went to the Bay tonight and bought a Calvin Klein tie for 12 dollars and it feels the same as Brooks and actually produces a better double four in hand since it has a thicker interlining. Lol

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I don't think I've ever paid full price for Charvet or Hermes but they do make some beautiful ties. Charvet specifically has great fabrics and tie really nicely, with a very good dimple.
I actually did pay full price for a Kiton tie once. Kiton ties are beautiful as well and they are seven fold. But for the life of me, I can't get the damn dimple to stay on my Kiton ties. That makes me shy away from buying more of them, unless I spot one at a thrift store somewhere for a couple bucks.
Recently, I've been buying all the old Robert Talbott and other foulards or ancient madder ties by American makers. I bought 17 American-made foulards yesterday at a thrift for two and three dollars a piece.
A couple of weeks ago, I found some beautiful ancient madders made for the Crimson Shop that used to be near the Harvard campus. I don't think I'll ever need to buy a tie at full price again. Those old foulards are absolutely beautiful and tie wonderfully. That's the best bang for my buck when it comes to ties.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

I find absolutely no improvement with a seven fold over a three fold

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nor does any knowledgeable man. The difference is for _nouveau riche_ who are willing to pay more for the privilege of paying more.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Nor does any knowledgeable man. The difference is for _nouveau riche_ who are willing to pay more for the privilege of paying more.


I'll tell you one thing about seven folds: they don't produce good dimples!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

triklops55 said:


> I'll tell you one thing about seven folds: they don't produce good dimples!


I'll go further and say most people don't even know what a 7-fold tie really is.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

triklops55 said:


> I'll tell you one thing about seven folds: they don't produce good dimples!


I am able to achieve great dimples with Sam Hober's unlined 7-fold ties.



SG_67 said:


> I'll go further and say most people don't even know what a 7-fold tie really is.


You are correct...


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I will be a bit of a contrarian and will add that I somehow just like the construction of self tipped and better yet 7 fold ties. In general, they are better made than a typical three fold (better finishing). They tend to be more expensive also - a lot more and perhaps that's the reason the construction is better meaning that a 7 fold isn't necessarily a better made tie per se - but that more attention is made to construction for a tie that may retail for 300 dollars. I have bought one 7 fold for retail - a Zegna couture. Most of my 7 folds (BB, Kiton, Isaia) have been purchased at a reduced price. Certainly if you can buy Kiton ties for 30 to 40 dollars you will likely be very satisfied.


----------



## wooltie (May 17, 2017)

JBierly said:


> I will be a bit of a contrarian and will add that I somehow just like the construction of self tipped and better yet 7 fold ties. In general, they are better made than a typical three fold (better finishing). They tend to be more expensive also - a lot more and perhaps that's the reason the construction is better meaning that a 7 fold isn't necessarily a better made tie per se - but that more attention is made to construction for a tie that may retail for 300 dollars. I have bought one 7 fold for retail - a Zegna couture. Most of my 7 folds (BB, Kiton, Isaia) have been purchased at a reduced price. Certainly if you can buy Kiton ties for 30 to 40 dollars you will likely be very satisfied.


I agree with you about attention to detail. Sadly, in Canada we get screwed when it comes to price. There aren't really these bargain hunting places.

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------

